# Mail - problème d'autorisation



## BELWEB (29 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive plus ouvrir mon application Mail, je reçois le message suivant "mail ne peut pas s'ouvrir parce que vous ne disposez pas des autorisations nécessaires pour modifier le dossier où Mail enregistre ses données."

Que s'est-il passé avant que le problème se présente
1. j'avais changé la langue du finder et menus en anglais
2. j'avais installé le lecteur vidéo VLC

Qu'ai-je déja entrepris?
1. vérifier les autorisations dans les dossiers library et mail qui se sont avérées correctes
2. changer la langue de nouveau en français
3. désinstaller VLC
4. retourner avec Time machine à la période avant les problèmes
5. vérifier les autorisations du disque et je reçois comme réponse: ACL trouvé main non prétendu sur "library"

Est-ce qu'il y a de l'espoir avant le formattage?

Muchas Gracias

B


----------



## boddy (29 Février 2008)

Ouvre ton dossier Applications et clique sur ctrl+mail, ensuite tu cliques sur Lire les informations. Vérifie que dans Partage et permission tu es bien en Lecture et Ecriture.

Au passage, bravo pour ton premier poste. Tu décris exactement ton problème, ce que tu as fait avant, après


----------



## BELWEB (29 Février 2008)

merci beaucoup pour la réponse

voici ce que j'ai trouvé

système: lecture et écriture
admin: lecture et écriture
everyone: lecture et écriture

Cela me semble donc ok?


----------



## boddy (29 Février 2008)

Moi j'ai  everyone : lecture seulement, mais tu dois avoir un autre problème...
D'autres auront surement une solution à te proposer.


----------



## Smarties (28 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai exactement le même problème que BELWEB, c'est-à-dire que lorsque je clique sur l'icône Mail il m'indique :"Mail ne peut pas souvrir parce que vous ne disposez pas des autorisations nécessaires pour modifier le dossier où Mail enregistre ses données."

J'ai effectué la vérification des autorisations et celles-ci sont correctes. J'ai tout comme BELWEB installé VLC juste avant que ce problème ne se produise. Avez-vous une solution ?


----------



## Smarties (9 Avril 2008)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé la solution , j'ai d'abord essayé de restaurer la précédente bibliothèque de mail (avec Time Machine) mais TM refusait d'effectuer cette restauration faute d'autorisations. J'ai alors chercher dans l'aide de mail et il était alors conseillé de modifier les autorisations sur l'ensemble du dossier bibliothèque ce qui a apporté une solution à mon problème et mail a pu redémarrer comme à la normale. Voilà.


----------



## Tocnay (6 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
même problème:
pas d'accès à l'app mail, car:

"Mail ne peut pas souvrir parce que vous ne disposez pas des autorisations nécessaires pour modifier le dossier où Mail enregistre ses données." 

J'ai essayé de modifier à la main les autorisations du dit dossier, y compris les éléments inclus, mais rien n'y fait. J'ai passé un coup d'Onyx. J'ai essayé Time Machin qui ne veut pas puisque je n'ai pas les autorisations....

Une idée ??

Je suis vraiment dans la mouise...

merci d'avance.


----------



## Tocnay (8 Avril 2009)

pas de réponse, donc sûrement pas de solution...
alors, SOLUTON RADICALE:

FORMATAGE puis time machin (ça marche bien qd même !!)


----------



## Darktox (30 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Un client nous a apporté son MacBook pour le même problème.
Finalement, j'ai trouvé une solution plus simple que "Formatage + Time Machine".

1) Allez dans le dossier "Bibliothèque" du dossier de départ de l'utilisateur concerné.
2) Copiez le dossier Mail sur le Bureau
3) Supprimez celui qui se trouve dans Bibliothèque
4) Lancez Mail, ce qui va re-créer le dossier dans Bibliothèque.
5) Copiez le contenu du dossier Mail que vous avez déplacé, vers celui qui a été re-créé.
6) Relancez Mail, et voilà


----------



## .Steff (3 Décembre 2010)

Je confirme que la solution de "Darktox". Je viens d'avoir le même problème.
Et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Cependant, il a été nécessaire de passer par le terminal pour refaire la copie dans l'autre sens après, avec un "sudo". Sinon, tout n'était pas bien copié.


----------

